# This is different.



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

http://dmxslots.com/index.php?route=common/home

I don't know if this is new to anybody but me. But it does look very interesting.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Different!! I didn't notice a scale listed. Looks somewhere between 1/43 and 1/32.. Looks fun though!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I like the idea, except having to use batteries. Why with a new product didn't they at least turn to Lipo batteries. At least they can be recharged.

Hmmmm,


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I like the idea, except having to use batteries. Why with a new product didn't they at least turn to Lipo batteries. At least they can be recharged.
> 
> Hmmmm,


I guess with AAA's they are trying to market it to the masses. I did see the starter set for under $200 so as far as price it is pretty good I guess. 

It says you can race up to 15 cars at a time! That would be awesome. But for that you would need a track wider than 2 cars wide. It would be cool for a road course to see it several lanes wide so you have to hit the apexes to be fast. A nice flowing landscaped track would be cool to see F1 cars racing. Or a big oval racing stock cars. I also like the lap counters too very nice stuff. Need more bodies though.

The rotating guide pin is really cool idea. I wonder how long it will be before we see copies in some shape or another.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe I'm just getting old, but I'm skeptical that this will last in an age when kids prefer playing on computers. It's an interesting idea, but really a rehash and update of TCR racing.

I agree that batteries make this seem to be a toy-like concept at best and having only bizarre looking cars is a loser. Maybe if it lasts long enough we'll see Lipo batteries and cars that look like real cars.

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I see that Toys R Us has the starter set. So I guess you can get one. But that is the only place besides their site.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

slotcardan said:


> I've spoken about dmx before it has been posted on hobby talk a few times.
> It's basically an update of nikko road chasers multi slot.
> 
> So many systems are trying to bridge the tcr gap, the 2 competing ideas is either using the track as a power source only or using the track to define the lanes.
> ...


Did you say you have a prototype wireless power transfer system???


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a youtube video of a car running.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

That's pretty cool.....4 cars with the stock set...or an add on to run up to 15 cars.....and it's three lanes....


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that is pretty cool

I am more curious at how it works.
the video is the best 1 I have seen so far for showing the car changing lane.

the only down side
to big.

I am a ho bigot


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> the set is 1/32 scale which is most popular around the globe.


so is soccer, but everyone knows American football:lol::lol: is best:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool concept. I can understand the need for generic styled bodies at this point in time. I wonder if the chassis would work under different bodies. If I had the expendable funds I'd give them a try and see what can be done with them.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Crimnick said:


> That's pretty cool.....4 cars with the stock set...or an add on to run up to 15 cars.....and it's three lanes....


I don't know how I missed the fact that the track is actually 3 lanes. That makes this much better imo because now one single car cannot block all the other cars. 

I do not see a way to have jam cars though. Or did I overlook that too?

Yes Slotcarman I would like to be able to try it out. And to have expendable or disposable income. Either way I look it. I would like to have more incoming than outgoing!


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

I just ran into this today... 8 years later!
The company still exists, but clearly has made no big bang to the slot scene.
Pretty cool concept though! changing lanes freely. Some cool videos (and some odd ones) if you search "dmx slot car" under YouTube, the best show lane changing better than most any way I've seen.


mrstumpy said:


> Maybe I'm just getting old, but I'm skeptical that this will last in an age when kids prefer playing on computers. It's an interesting idea, but really a rehash and update of TCR racing.
> 
> I agree that batteries make this seem to be a toy-like concept at best and having only bizarre looking cars is a loser. Maybe if it lasts long enough we'll see Lipo batteries and cars that look like real cars.


my thoughts too..


----------

